# New Challenger Nationwide car



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Wow, she looks mean from the front!
http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/bg/10/31/dodge.challenger.nationwide.series/index.html

Hope the rest of the car looks as good and hope Life Like can do this car some justice in HO scale and Maybe Scalextric can get it done in 1/32.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That is cool!!! Shame its just the front!

http://jalopnik.com/5047204/new-nat...ooking-muscular-on-track-unlike-rest-of-field


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

It's nice that Dodge, Toyota, and Ford are trying something new for the N'Wide series. Yeah, it is mostly in the nose, but even that's better than doing nothing - wake up Chevy and put the Camaro out there instead of the pedestrian Impala. Even Hyundai could have done better than geriatric motors. Note also the absence of a wing and the use of a spoiler instead. It's a good move overall because the current N'Wide cars are kind of freakish looking next to the freakish looking in a different way COTs. I think we'll see a similar rhinoplasty take place on the Cup cars in 2011.

Maybe Life-Like will do some 2010 Nationwide cars. Here's hoping.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

kiwidave said:


> That is cool!!! Shame its just the front!
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5047204/new-nat...ooking-muscular-on-track-unlike-rest-of-field


My thought exactly! Looks the same as the others from the side.  rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

In their incessant drive to give us boring, spec-targeted aero blobs with fancy vinyl stickers to differentiat brands, NASCAR has given us _*THIS*_ as a Dodge Challenger:










Rather than *THIS*:










The logic in this is known only to a handful of suits in the NASCAR offices in Daytona Beach, Fla. and the suckers in the suits at the car manufacturers who continue to go along with this charade. To the rest of us, the interested buying public of the product once known as *STOCK CAR* racing, the logic in this is just not there.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow 'Doba, that "what it could have been" photo is an eye opener. That would have rocked.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I got to agree with Doba on this one.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I got to agree with Doba on this one.


YEP SAME HERE!!! Nascar sucks!!! COT sucks!!! put 2011 camaro , 2011 challenger , and 2011 mustang in there!!! get rid of toyota and you will have a REAL nascar race!!

Wes


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow unreal what they did to that Challenger. Just pathetic. I do not understand that organization any more. :freak:

NASCAR has become nothing more than an over populated, under powered IROC race. Give the teams one lame body mold with a sticker pack for different models like something you get in a cereal box.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Aurora tried the same thing with slot cars early in the A/FX release. Thingie bodies, The Turbo Turn Off and the Too Lame.
Randy.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WesJY said:


> put 2011 camaro , 2011 challenger , and 2011 mustang in there!!! Wes


Oh that would be great. Just like the early days of stock car racing. To be so lucky.  rr


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep, Give Us Stock Cars That Look Like Stock Cars! Gk


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

WesJY said:


> put 2011 camaro , 2011 challenger , and 2011 mustang in there!!! Wes


You might even get me to just watch them go around 'n around if the lineup of cars was exciting like this. :hat: Honestly, I could care less if Toyota showed up... but if they did they would *also* have to bring on a "stock" car. So as not to be outshined, it'd probably be pretty nice too. nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Like the _Solara_?


----------

